# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  A mund të më ndihmoni rreth nje hartimi lidhur me pavarësinë e Kosovës ?

## CuLi-GoaL

Tema : Pavarisa E Kosoves 

A mund te me shkruani diçka rreth kesaj teme ?

----------


## RAPTISHA

per kur e ki ?? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Kur e pash se cfarë ndihme kërkove , në fillim mendova , po a ka dicka më thjesh se të shkruhet hartim për Pavarsinë e Kosoves .

Pastaj, fillova të mendoj pak dhe si duket nuk është edhe aq leht .

Të shkruash për temën Pavarsia e Kosoves dhe të hysh drejtpërdrejt në atdhetarizëm , mund të dal si një parrollë atdhetare-politike e më pak art shkrimi .

Hartimi duhet të ketë karakteristikat e veta si shkrim letrar artistik .

Vet fjala pavarsi të shfaqë shumë asocime që të gjitha kanë një drejtim: lirinë.
Po liri-pavarsi , si duhet të kuptojmë këtë togfjalsh?
Zogu në kafaz jeton për t`u liruar një ditë të bukur, sepse po që se humb at ndjenjë, ai do të ngordh.
Po shqiponja , vallë a do të mund të jetoj në kafaz?! Jam i sigurt që ka pas njerëz që kan provuar të mbajn në kafaz edhe shqiponja , por nuk u ka shkuar puna mbarë . Shqiponja nuk jeton dot pa hapsirën e vet të fluturimit , pa qiellin e diellin e saj . Cili shpend fluturon më me krenari se shqiponja vallë?! Nuk ka shpendi që mund të krahasohen me të .

...

kjo mund të shërbej si hyrje në temë, ndoshta!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

> per kur e ki ??


neser ne mengjes!

----------


## F-tim

mos e harto fare fetem ja vlen qe e kemi tashti

----------


## gjilan55

Te shkruash per pavarsin e kosoves nuk eshte edhe aq e veshtire .perdor pak histori pak perjetime tua para gjat dhe pas luftes, kujtoj te gjitha te keqiat qe i perjetuam dhe shkruaj vetem gjerat e mira.me keto jam sherbyer une kur i kam ndihmuar femiut tim te shkruaj per pavarsin e kosoves nuk ka dal hartim i keq.

----------


## rachi

plako merre lehte, hartimet me te bukura behen kur i shpreh gjerat nga zemra pranej shif nai emision per kosoven, frymezohu dhe jepi me presion.

----------


## EDUARDI

Kliko nje here tek ky link dhe ktu flet per kosoven dhe per pavaresin e kosoves
nese e lexon me vemendje mendoj se do e besh nje hartim te bukur 

linku esht ky

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/printt...?t=91581&pp=50


shpresoj te te hyj ne pune

Edi..

----------


## RAPTISHA

ne fillim mendova me i ndiHmu, por kjo ndiHma afatshkurter mundet me i kushtu me staza ma t'gjata, keshtu qe nuk deshta me hartu 1 hartim per 5qe aty...

Zakonisht hartimet n'shkolla shkruhen duke e kuptu qfar orientimi politik ka profesori, sa eshte patriot, sjellja e tij duhet me t'orientu me qfar tempo edhe menyre me shkru hartimin e shkolles...

Nese profa eshte patriot, ia permend Patriotat, nese eshte neutral, edhe ti e shkrun neutral, sigurisht qe e merr 5  :ngerdheshje: 

Suksese, kisha pas qef me dit qfar note ke marr shoki....

----------


## nesa'v

edhe un dua pak ndihm per temen "Historia na ndjek pas"por jam e re ne forum dhe nuk di ku te orientohem nese mundeni te me ndihmoni e kam per nje koh shum te shkurter

----------


## Vidasusi

Të kishe një dhënë një afat më të gjatë, do të shkruaja unë. Por për nesër në mëngjes nuk më premton koha.

Suksese.

----------


## Vidasusi

> edhe un dua pak ndihm per temen "Historia na ndjek pas"por jam e re ne forum dhe nuk di ku te orientohem nese mundeni te me ndihmoni e kam per nje koh shum te shkurter



Po ty Nesa, për kur të duhet?

----------


## Brari

nji vajz shqiptare kosovare kerkon ndihme per tja bere dikush nji hartim per pamvaresine e vendit te saje.

ajo nuk ndjen asgje..

sa turp..

a thua i kerkojn te flasi per zimbabvene.. e jo per atdheun e familjes se vet..

tmerr..

mjafton  cka thot kjo trullane me kuptu se sa ne gjendje te keqe eshte arsimi ne kosove..

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Tema : Pavarisa E Kosoves 
> 
> A mund te me shkruani diçka rreth kesaj teme ?


Sa per ide meqenese je prej Gjakove.


Perballe qytetit ku ti jeton, gjendet nje mal me emrin Pashtrik. Sa e sa djem ne Gjakove quhen Pashtrik.

Gjyshi e gjyshja na thoshte se prapa atij mali, gjendej Shqiperia, vendi prej nga ishte shkeputur Kosova. Edhe Kosova kishte qene Shqiperi e po Shqiperi ka mbet, mirepo ne e kishim te ndaluar te mendonim se çfare fshihej pas atij mali.

Njejte dhe banoret e asaj ane te Pashtrikut e shihnin ate mal. Edhe atyre u kishte tregu me siguri gjyshi e gjyshja se se prapa atij mali ishte bija Kosove e ndare dhe e prere per se gjalli nga trupi ame, por se edhe atje e kishin te ndaluar qe te mendonin se çfare fshihej pas atij mali.

Pashtriku krenar ndante shqiptaret mes per mes e ne shqiptaret nuk mundnim te shihnim me shume se njeren ane te malit.

Erdhi nje dite qe ne guxuam  qe te zbulonim se çfare fshihej prapa atij mali dhe pas sa e sa sakrificash e pame dhe e kuptuam se andej e ketej Pashtrikut ka vellezer.

Sot e shohim me kenaqesi Pashtrikun!

----------


## landi45

o shoku duhet ta besh vete,,,,se eshte me i mire ashtu,,,,

----------


## thirsty

> Tema : Pavarisa E Kosoves 
> 
> A mund te me shkruani diçka rreth kesaj teme ?


tallesh apo vertet pret nga ndonjeri te bej detyrat tuaja





> Tema : Pavarisa E Kosoves


eshte teme shume e gjere, cfare mbi pavaresine e kosoves?

Si dhe perse ndodhi? ndikimi e plote gjera te tjera

teme shume e gjere...cfare pyetje po bejn? Shkruaji pyetejet ketu dhe mund te ndihmojme

----------

